# Perfect weather for 9/11



## dirt_girl (Aug 18, 2004)

From Farmer's Almanac
August 2004
1st-3rd. Heavy rainfall. 4th-7th. Partial clearing; cooler. 8th-11th. Hazy sun; muggier. 12th-15th. Increasingly cloudy skies. 16th-19th. Rain moves in from West; possibly heavy. 20th-23rd. A brief respite from wet weather, then more heavy rain. 24th-27th. Heavy rainfall gradually gives way to cooler, drier air. 28th-31st. Rainy/thundery conditions, then a surge of unseasonably chilly air.
  September 2004
1st-3rd. Record low temperatures but fair skies. 4th-7th. Clearing, unseasonably chilly air, after rain and showers. 8th-11th. Continued unseasonably chilly, dry. 12th-15th. Lots of cloudiness.16th-19th. Showers move in. 20th-23rd. More light showers. 24th-27th. Variably cloudy skies, widely scattered showers. 28th-30th. Increasingly cloudy.


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2004)

I'd be interested in seeing how accurate the Farmer's Almanac has been historically...


----------



## dirt_girl (Aug 18, 2004)

Farmer's has a disclaimer... something about not being able to predict the weather accurately, blah, blah, blah. Go figure...  
Also, has a day by day weather history
http://www.almanac.com/weatherhistory/index.php

And just so you know how cool it will be on 9/11…
To convert cricket chirps to degrees Fahrenheit, count number of chirps in 14 seconds then add 40 to get temperature. 
Example: 30 chirps + 40 = 70° F 
To convert cricket chirps to degrees Celsius, count number of chirps in 25 seconds, divide by 3, then add 4 to get temperature. 
Example: 48 chirps /(divided by) 3 + 4 = 20° C

Funny stuff


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 18, 2004)

Hope 9.11 is cool and dry. No haze = great views!

Oh I remember the cricket chirps counting as a way to estimate temperature. Lotsa folks around here sit outside in their chairs at night, count the chirps and do the math.

Over and over!


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 18, 2004)

Can you just imagine one cricket saying to another cricket, "Watch this...I'm going to mess with that human's head and chirp three extra times".? :wink:


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 18, 2004)

Alas, no I can not.

What I can imagine is one cricket, the leader of the clan, speaking (politicking) to the masses, urging them to chirp 25 extra times!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 18, 2004)

Dry and chilly would be awesome! Not too unseasonably chilly, though ... we do have to stay up there for two hours.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 19, 2004)

Well,  personally if a cricket can get the weather right more than just once,  he's beaten about 75% of the weathermen in New England.    :lol: 

It will be nice for 9/11,   my friend Jiminy Cricket said so....


----------

